# Gamer Monitor - aber welcher?



## ZLxBk (30. November 2011)

Gaming am 27" - aber welcher....
Hallo liebe Community,
seit gerade eben bin ich neu bei euch.
Nunja, nicht ganz, ich hänge auf eurer Seite seit einigen Wochen herum,  da ich mittlerweile sogut wie am heulen bin was den monitoreinkauf  angeht melde ich mich an und hoffe ihr könnt mir persönlich helfen.
Erstmal aber ein Lob an euch, da ihr hier sehr viele und weiterhelfende User habt, die Ihr bestes geben finde ich klasse 


Ich bin ein Gamer, Spieler, oder wie man das nennt.
Ich benutze meinen Computer zu 90% zum spielen und 10% teilen sich auf das Surfen und arbeiten auf.
Hin und wieder läuft dann auch mal ein Film.

Ich spiele Spiele wie:
Stalker
Fear
CS S
League of Legends !
Anno
Supreme Commander
Command and Conquer
Crysis
Oblivion
and so on. Natürlich werden in der nächsten Zeit Spiele der neusten Generation folgen. BF3 z.b. Oder Das neue Elder Scrolls...
Also im Grunde ganze Palette

Derzeit spiele ich auf meinem guten treuen und leider alt gewordenen Acer AL1716.
Da Weihnachten und somit das Geld vor der Tür steht und die Wünsche sehr  überschaubar sind, möchte ich mir einen neuen Monitor wünschen/ kaufen.

Der Bildschirm steht in einer Niesche in der Wand und die Distanz zu eben dieser ist von meinen Augen ca. 1Meter bis 1,20 Meter.

Nun kommen wir zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich ging in Compare hinein und beschrieb meinen Wunsch einen großen gaming tauglichen monitor haben zu wollen.
Dort wurde mir der Samsung SyncMaster p2770FH empfohlen, alternativ der Acer H274HLbmid.
Die Datenblätte zu den jeweiligen Modellen sind im Netz schnell zu finden.
Hierbei begeister der Samsung durch seine Reaktionszeit von 1ms g2g  soweit ich es weiß, aber das die Angaben in g2g sind ist eigentlich  imemr so, wie ich bisher herausfinden konnte. Der Acer leider nur 5ms.  Wohingegen der Acer aber auch größeres (um einiges) Kontrastverhältnis  bietet.
Um meinen beitrag nicht mit die Übersichtlichkeit zerstörenden Zahlen  vollzupropfen, bitte ich euch die hier erwähnten Modelle im Netz zu  suchen und euch die Datenblätter dort anzuschauen.

Als ich mit einigen Leuten im TS gesprochen habe, meinten alle zu mir, dass ein Acer eine schlechte Wahl sei.
Daher fixierte ich mich auf den Samsung.

Heute war ich im ExpertSchultes wo mir der VErkäufer stark vom Samsung  abgeraten hat, da dieser kein LED hat (er hat mir 2 andere Monitore  gezeigt wegen dem unterschied LCD und LED) UND viel wichtiger nicht auf  dem Deutschen MArkt ergo nur online zu bekommen ist.

nachdem ich also den Unterschied LED und LCD gesehen hatte war mir klar,  LED hat viel schönere Farben und das Bild sieht einfach besser aus,  leider kontne ich dieses nur an Standbildern (hochauflösende Fotos)  bestaunen.

Er aht mir dann den Acer S243HLAbmii empfohlen, den ich mir dort  anshauen konnte, gestochen scharfes Bild (Fotos) und sehr schön  leuchtende Farben (199€ dort) . Und wenn ich doch unbedingt einen 27"  möchte gibt es den selben Acer als S273HLAbmii also 27" mit exakt den  glichen Werten. Stutzig machte es mich, da er mir vorher erklärt hatte,  dass umso größer ein Monitor sei, umso mer Reaktionszeit braucht er im  Endeffekt da er mehr bildfläsche darstellen muss. Aber er meitne auch  dass der Acer 24" mit dem 27" genau gleiche Qualität und Leistung  liefert. Fand ich etwas seltsam. Fakt ist, ich war entgegen meiner Leute  aus dem TS die alle scheinbar schlechtes über Acer zu sagen hattten von  dem Ding begeistert. Ich schau mir das Datenblatt an und sehe... 2x  HDMI 1x VGA ....1VGA Kabel dabei.... Und dann war ich echt mit den  nerven am ende...
VGA ist soweit ich weiß analog und liefert keine so schönen bilder wie hdmi oder dvi.
HDMI wurde aber für tv etc entwickelt, DVI jedoch vpn grafikkarten ehrsteller monitorherstellern and so on..
Also ist für Computer DVI (ich denke mir das) die bessere wahl... hat  der Monitor aber nicht, und schon wieder mit nem adapter arbeiten? Ich  benutze derzeit einen DVI auf VGA adapter damein alter acer natürlich  nur VGA hat ich aber nur 2x DVI an der Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD5770  DisplayPort...).

Jetzt stehe ich quasi wieder bei 0 Weihnachten rückt immer näher und ich bin reif für die geschlossene...

Was für einen Monitor soll ich mir kaufen, mit dem ich super spielen kann? Ich möchte super Farben
(schwarz= schwarz und nicht dunkelgrau z.b.), leuchtende Farben also  kein verwaschenes Zeugs bzw so mattere Farben, ich will wirklich eine  Augenweide hier stehen haben wo das Bild einfach klasse ist.
DAzu muss der Monitor natürlich Gamingtauglich sein, also sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit, Auflösung und eben Kontrastreich sein.

Ich habe leider von Bildschirmen keine Ahnung aber ich hoffe ihr versteht so ca. was ich von euch möchte ^^


Bitte helft mir bevor ich mir jedes Haar einzeln ausgerauft habe ... http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/buttons/marktplatz.gif


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2011)

Ich würde dir z.B. zu jenem raten:


ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de
ein Kollege hat den bei sich stehen und ist begeistert Ich konnte auch bei BF3 keine Schlieren feststellen...

Gruß


----------



## KonterSchock (30. November 2011)

wie wäre es mit dem hier FLATRON E2351T-BN oder denn hier 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Iiyama/ProLite_E2773HDS-B1/919398/?


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!  

Wenn es ein 27" Gerät sein soll, dann würde ich mir mal diese hier näher anschauen: 

P/L-Technisch echt gut:
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung baut durchaus gute Monitore! Lass dir da keinen Blödsinn erzählen.  

Je nach Kapital wären diese Monitore auch noch sehr gut:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zum Thema "LED":

LED bedeutet nicht, das die Farben zwingend besser sind. Gerade bei LED-Monitoren muss man schauen, das die Ausleuchtung schön gleichmäßig ist. Durch diese Beleuchtung wirken die Farben nur kräftiger. Am Kontrast selbst ändert sich nichts. Es gibt einige Monitore mit Full-LED-Prinzip. Allerdings sind dieses sehr teuer. 

Das sind die Unterschiede bei LED:


Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteile hiervon sind der geringe Energieverbrauch und eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme bei der Ausleuchtung auf.

Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_) erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Durch die große Dioden-Anzahl ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als beim Edge-Prinzip.



> VGA ist soweit ich weiß analog und liefert keine so schönen bilder wie hdmi oder dvi.
> HDMI wurde aber für tv etc entwickelt, DVI jedoch vpn grafikkarten ehrsteller monitorherstellern and so on..


 
VGA übermittelt die Bilder analog, das stimmt. Ab hohen Auflösungen kann es sein, das das Bild unscharf wirkt.
DVI-D übermittelt die Bilder digital. HDMI ebenfalls. Der Unterschied zwischen HDMI und DVI ist der zusätzlich übertragene Ton bei HDMI. Bildtechnisch gibt es keine großen Unterschiede. 



> Jetzt stehe ich quasi wieder bei 0 Weihnachten rückt immer näher und ich bin reif für die geschlossene...


Das schaffen wir zu vermeiden!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. November 2011)

ich kann dir auch den asus wärmstens empfehlen. ich hab seit  tagen den kleinen  zoll bruder und bin begeistert


----------



## ZLxBk (30. November 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich kann dir auch den asus wärmstens empfehlen. ich hab seit  tagen den kleinen  zoll bruder und bin begeistert


 
Welcher Asus nun?
ASUS VE278Q, 27"
ASUS VE248H <- Dieser wurde mir in einem Anderem Forum Empfohlen, direkt von 2 Leuten.

Welcher ist denn da nu besser zum Zocken? Der eine hat 24" der andere 27".

Meine Sitzentfernung zur WAND! an die ich das Teil so nah wie es geht ranrücke ist ca. 1m-1,15meter.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum mir Verkäufer im GEschäft von Asus abraten und die Zocker die ich kenne ebenfalls meinen wäre nicht das tollste und Ihr (und andere in den Foren auch) reden eigentlich als erstes von Asus wenn es darum geht was ich will.
Mein Budget dafür kreist um die 300€ Darf mehr werden wenn es dich dafür LOhnt. ansonsten ist das so der Bereich den ich zahlen kann.

Heute bei einem erneuten BEsuch bei Compare wurden mir diese hie vorgestellt, wobei ich aber nicht weiß (und die im laden dachte es sei ein druckfehler) Wo der unterschied bei dem jeweils letzten B ist:

Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-1
Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-B1 -> wo ist der unterschied bei den beiden?

Iiyama ProLite B2773HDS-1
Iiyama ProLite B2773HDS-B1 -> wo ist der unterschied bei den beiden?


Mir war die Marke bisher vollkommen unbekannt, das soll aber nichts heißen. Ich finde nur leider nirgendwo ordentliche tests oder bewertungen dieser modelle, daher ist die Informationslage darüber sehr schlecht.

Danke, btw da ihr hier wirklich aktiv dabei seid und helfen wollt. in 5 weiteren Foren hat immernoch niemand geantwortet, sogar in einem Monitor Review forum noch nicht.

Hoffe wir finden da eine Lösung ^^


Bevor ich es vergesse: WEnn ich mich für LED entscheide, wie entscheide ich richtig? Wenn dann muss es wohl Full LED sein oder? weil ich möchte gaaaaanz ungern Farbverläuft bzw Farbtonunterschiede haben... Die Ausleuchtung sollte möglichst gleichmäßig sein



///wie ganau nehme ich eig. an einer verlosung hier teil, btw? gibts ja ab morgen.


----------



## Raz0rX (30. November 2011)

Ich höre immer nur noch Iiyama..
Scheint wohl echt ein krasses Teil zu sein.
Das einzige was mich verstutzt ist das ich echt noch nie was von der Marke gehört habe.

Da auch ich ein neuen Monitor suche ist es auch bei mir die Frage
Iiyama oder Asus


----------



## ZLxBk (30. November 2011)

Ja im Fachgeschäft wurde mir nirgendwo ein Asus empfohlen.
Dafür in nem kleinen speziellen Hardware LAden "Compare" der Iiyama.

Findet man net viel zu im internet laut denen im Geschäft aber soll das eine Weltmarke sein die Weltweit groß mitspielen ^^

Aber niemand kann was dazu sagen =(





Raz0rX schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur noch Iiyama..
> Scheint wohl echt ein krasses Teil zu sein.
> Das einzige was mich verstutzt ist das ich echt noch nie was von der Marke gehört habe.
> 
> ...




Warum kommt für dich kein Samsung oder Acer in Frage?
Da habe ich auch "eigentlich" geile Vorschläge von gesammelt.


----------



## Raz0rX (30. November 2011)

habe das hier gefunden PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-B1
dort steht einiges... auch das dieser Monitor Ghosting aufweißt und somit nichts für hardcore Gamer sei ...
das macht die entscheidung nun noch schwerer


----------



## Firefighter45 (30. November 2011)

Raz0rX schrieb:


> habe das hier gefunden PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-B1das macht die entscheidung nun noch schwerer



Ne, einfacher, der ist nix für Gamer.


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja aber Iiyama Prolite E2773HDS-b1 ist ja gemeint, udn nicht das modell aus dem test.
Und in den geschäften sagen se auch was adneres.
Ok, Prad macht gute tests das weiß ich wohl, dort steht mein thema auch als Frage gestellt, leider antwortet dort niemand...

Ja aber auf wen hört man jetzt, hier heißt es im Forum so Main mäßig ich sollte mir einen Asus kaufen. Expert Schultes Verkäufer sagt die Dinger sind net so klasse.... was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## iP Man (1. Dezember 2011)

schliesse mich der suche an ;D
aber unter 200€ und ein 24 zoll, brauch auch kein ghosting oder scheiss farben oder sonst was. muss perfekt sein, bin auch hardcore gamer und bemerke jeden scheiss lol

will einfach kaufen, anschliessen, zufrieden sein, css oder cod starten, waffe auspacken, public noobs bashen und zeigen was ich für kranken skill hab


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

> Welcher Asus nun?
> ASUS VE278Q, 27"
> ASUS VE248H <- Dieser wurde mir in einem Anderem Forum Empfohlen, direkt von 2 Leuten.
> 
> Welcher ist denn da nu besser zum Zocken? Der eine hat 24" der andere 27".


Das musst du wissen, was du für einen Monitor willst. Die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen.  




> Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum mir Verkäufer im GEschäft von Asus abraten und die Zocker die ich kenne ebenfalls meinen wäre nicht das tollste und Ihr (und andere in den Foren auch) reden eigentlich als erstes von Asus wenn es darum geht was ich will.


Das liegt daran das die Verkäufer meist keine Ahnung haben. Der 27" ASUS ist ein guter P/L-Monitor. Für dein Kapital einen guten 27" Monitor zu finden, ist nicht leicht. 




> Mir war die Marke bisher vollkommen unbekannt, das soll aber nichts heißen. Ich finde nur leider nirgendwo ordentliche tests oder bewertungen dieser modelle, daher ist die Informationslage darüber sehr schlecht.


Dann will ich doch mal versuchen etwas Licht ins dunkle zu bringen. 
iiyama gehört zu den weltweit führenden Herstellern von Monitoren und Displays. 1973 wurde das Unternehmen in Japan gegründet. Heute hat es ca. 1000 Mitarbeiter. iiyama ist in der Gamer-Branche nicht so bekannt, weil ihr Hauptfokus früher nicht wirklich auf Gaming-Monitoren lag. Der Office und Firmenbereich war eher ihr Sektor. Und das obwohl sie durchaus auch 40" TVs bauen. Heute hat sich iiyama etwas verändert. Vom Profi-Grafikmonitor bis zum TV und Gamer-Monitor ist eigentlich alles dabei. 

Wenn du zu einem iiyama greifen willst, dann zu diesem hier: iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Er hat einen matten Rahmen, gute Ausleuchtung, kräftige Farben und ist P/L-Technisch echt sehr gut zum zocken! 



> Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-1
> Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-B1


Ist scheinbar der gleiche. Ich habe einen Monitor gefunden der die Bezeichnung W1 trägt. Der ist nicht schwarz sondern weiß. Die B1 Version ist schwarz und technisch komplett identisch. 




> Bevor ich es vergesse: WEnn ich mich für LED entscheide, wie entscheide ich richtig? Wenn dann muss es wohl Full LED sein oder? weil ich möchte gaaaaanz ungern Farbverläuft bzw Farbtonunterschiede haben... Die Ausleuchtung sollte möglichst gleichmäßig sein


Bei LED ist das ein Glücksspiel. Man sollte den Monitor halt vor dem Kauf in Aktion gesehen haben.


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Firefighter45 schrieb:


> Ne, einfacher, der ist nix für Gamer.



Stimmt, steht drunter für Gamer nicht unbedingt geeignet.

  Kleiner Offtopic:

  Soweit ich das gerade auswendig weiß:
  Mein System:

  Windows:        7 Home 64bit
  Prozessor:        Intel Core I7 930 2,8Ghz
  Ram:                Corsair 3x2 GB
  Grafikkarte:      ATI Radeon 5770 HD 1GB
  Mainboard:      MSI GD65A

  Muss ich davon irgendwas beim monitorkauf beachten?

  Nun BTT:

  Der ASUS VE278Q macht in Bewertungen und Berichten einen guten Eindruck, soll heißen, dass er als Gaming Monitor ausgeschrieben wird von den Leuten, die Ihn dazu nutzen.

  Ich brauche ihn zu 99% dazu.
  Meine Bedenken sind die Reaktionszeiten, da ich dazu keine detallierten Informationen finden konnte.
  Reaktionszeit soll 2ms sein, jedoch ist das eine Herstellerangabe und sowieso g2g.
  Inputlagverzögerung sowie gesamt verzögerung würden mich interessierren, bzw. ob diese Als doch recht ausgeprägter Spieler Wahrnehmbar bzw Störend wirken.
  Soll heißen ich bin kein Gelegenheitsspieler , sondern sehr aktiv dabei.
  Wie in meinem 1st Beitrag beschrieben auch sehr Multigaming belastet. Daher ist eine gute grafik sowie Gamingtaugliche detailtreue bzw Schnelligkeit schon erforderlich.

  //Entschuldigt bitte die Schreibfehler, ich komme mir der SHIFT hier nicht so ganz klar die geht manchmal nicht///

  Leider gibt es aben auch genug kommentare die den Asus vernichtend beurteilen und stattdessen einen 500€ HP hochloben, wohingegen ich von Spielern noch nie gehört habe (TS,CLAn etc) dass diese HP verwenden, bzw dass dies für Spieler interessant sei.

  Desweiteren sagte man mir Im Expert schultes ebenfalls nichts gutes über die Marke Asus, dort wurde ich auf einen Acer verwiesen, welches aber bereits oben irgendwo erwähnt sein sollte und von Gamern (TS,CLAN) stark kritisiert wurde(Marke Acer bei Monitoren generell)


  Nun stehe ich immer noch hier herum und sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
  Auf welchem 27“ kann ich denn nun gut/super zocken und habe ne geile grafik? 
  (Geile Grafik heißt nicht dass ich da von Professionellen Grafiker Ansichten ausgehe, die haben meist es glossy Bildschirme im 4stelligen Kostenbetrag)

  Wie bereits erwähnt verwende ich derzeit einen Acer1716 und möchte das Maximum rausholen bei meiner anschaffung, damit ich die nächsten 5 Jahre zufrieden sein kann 
  Ein bild dass einen Fesselt hatte ich im Geschäft beim Acer, dieser zum anschauen war allerdigns nur 24“. Aber ein Umwerfenden Bild. (Aber ein Standbild(Fotodiashow) das leider nicht auf das Gamingerlebnis schließen lässt).

  Mittlerweile bin ich wieder sehr durcheinander und hoffe auf weitere Hilfe.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

> Soll heißen ich bin kein Gelegenheitsspieler , sondern sehr aktiv dabei.
> Wie in meinem 1st Beitrag beschrieben auch sehr Multigaming belastet. Daher ist eine gute grafik sowie Gamingtaugliche detailtreue bzw Schnelligkeit schon erforderlich.


Wenn das so ist, würde ich mein Augenmerk auf einen 120Hz-Monitor richten. Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild flüssiger und Schlieren werden effektiv reduziert. Kostet natürlich auch etwas mehr... 

Bei den 24" Geräten würde ich zum BenQ greifen:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei 27" wieder mal ein ASUS: 
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> Desweiteren sagte man mir Im Expert schultes ebenfalls nichts gutes über die Marke Asus, dort wurde ich auf einen Acer verwiesen, welches aber bereits oben irgendwo erwähnt sein sollte und von Gamern (TS,CLAN) stark kritisiert wurde(Marke Acer bei Monitoren generell)


 
Die Läden kannst du vergessen! Was zählt ist auf dem Platz und nicht in dem Gelaber von einem so genannten "Experten". ASUS baut keine schlechten Monitore. Ebensowenig Samsung. Acer hat ein paar "Kinderkrankheiten" aber im Grunde sind das auch solide Monitore. 




> Inputlagverzögerung sowie gesamt verzögerung würden mich interessierren, bzw. ob diese Als doch recht ausgeprägter Spieler Wahrnehmbar bzw Störend wirken.
> Soll heißen ich bin kein Gelegenheitsspieler , sondern sehr aktiv dabei.


Sieht beim iiyama so aus:

Reale Reaktionszeit: 14ms
Inputlag: 9ms


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Sieht beim iiyama so aus:
> 
> Reale Reaktionszeit: 14ms
> Inputlag: 9ms



Also 21ms...
Gut schlecht?
Habe auch gelesen, bei prad, wurde das zumind annähernd umschrieben, dass der 42“ ghosting hat... und dann wird sich der 27“ wohl ähnlich oder schlimmer verhalten.



Es sollten schon keine 500€ werden denke ich mir.
Ausgangspunkt ist 300€+ X für bestimtme Vorteile.
Jedoch nicht fast das Doppelte.

Ausgangspunkt ist mein Acer AL1716. Das bin ich gewohnt,
wenn man nun bei dem ASUS VE278Q kaum bis gar nicht mitbekommt, das irgendwas nicht 100% ist, dann ist das gut 

  Wenn der Asus für 500€ Dinge besser kann bzw besser hat, also der oben genannte für ca. 300. Ich diesen Vorteil aber gar nicht bis kaum mitbekomme, dann sind die 200€ mehr nicht gut angelegt oder?

  Labortechnische Vorteile nutzen mit beim Zocken nun mal nichts, da sie „klinisch“ ermittelt wurden.

  Wie sieht das denn mit der absoluten (reaktionszeit+inputlag…) Reaktionszeit aus?
  Speziell beim Asus jetzt.
  Bis wann bekommt man das überhaupt mit und ab wann wird es „klinisch“?
  Was ist da sinnvoll?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

> Also 21ms...
> Gut schlecht?


Wie kommst du auf 21ms? 

Die Reaktionszeit des iiyama ist ok. 



> Labortechnische Vorteile nutzen mit beim Zocken nun mal nichts, da sie „klinisch“ ermittelt wurden.


Ich hab schon viele Monitore probe gespielt. Die 120Hz merkst du gerade bei Shootern schon deutlich. Aber das ist bei jedem Menschen anders. Ich persönlich würde zu einem 120Hz-Monitor greifen, wenn ich auf der Suche wäre. Die Vorteile liegen da einfach auf der Hand. Und da ist BenQ nun mal die erste Wahl. Qualität hat immer seinen Preis. 



> Wie sieht das denn mit der absoluten (reaktionszeit+inputlag…) Reaktionszeit aus?
> Speziell beim Asus jetzt.


Reaktionszeit: 14ms
Inputlag: 19ms


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Soll dann heißen der MOnitor ist auch nciht zum Zocken geeignet?
da er ja dann 14MS hat.
Bzw. bitte erkläre mir die Bedeutung des Inputlags, da ich imemr dachte das wäre die Zeit vom input bis zur umwandlung, ergo eine weitere Verzögerung die auf die Reaktionszeit AUFzurechnen ist.

Asus hat den mit 2ms ausgeschrieben, gemein wenns eigentlich 14 sind...

Was brauche ich denn nu für Werte für meine "Anforderungen".

Bzw sind 120Hz Monitore nicht geräuschvoller?
Bzw sind 120Hz Monitore nicht grausam viel teurer?
so ab 500€ mind.?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

> Soll dann heißen der MOnitor ist auch nciht zum Zocken geeignet?


Sowohl der iiyama als auch der ASUS sind zum zocken geeignet. 



> Bzw. bitte erkläre mir die Bedeutung des Inputlags, da ich imemr dachte das wäre die Zeit vom input bis zur umwandlung, ergo eine weitere Verzögerung die auf die Reaktionszeit AUFzurechnen ist.


 
Da rechnet man nix auf. Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Dinge.  

Der Inputlag ist die Verzögerung, wie lange es dauert vom Zeitpunkt "Bild abgesendet" bis "Bild ist auch zu sehen", also auf dem Weg vom PC (oder einer Konsole, einem DVD-Player usw) durchs Kabel zu den Chips des TFT/LCDs und von dort dann bis zu den Pixeln, das dauert halt eine gewisse Zeit, vor allem bei LCD-TVs, wenn man da irgendwelche Bildoptimierungsdinge laufen hat, wo nunmal kurz auch was "umgerechnet" werden muss. Solang es nur ein Film ist, fällt das nicht auf, aber sobald es etwas ist, wo du was drückst und eine sofortige Reaktion auf dem Bildschirm erwartest, zB bei nem Shooter, merkst Du das. Das kann bei einem LCD-TV schnell mal ne halbe Sekunde oder mehr sein, aber die haben idR einen Extra Spielemodus, wo Bildoptimierungskram usw. aus ist, dann ist das Lag so gut wie weg.

Die Reaktionszeit wiederum ist einfach nur die Zeit, die vergeht, wenn ein Pixel seine Farbe wechselt (wobei man da halt bestimmte Farbwechsel als Mess-Norm nimmt - von Dunkelgrau zu Mittelgrau wäre witzlos  ). Bei einer schlechten Reaktionszeit "schliert" das Bild, wird bei der Bewegung eher unscharf, es scheint bei Kontrastreichen Szenen ne Art Lichtspur nachzuziehen. 



> Asus hat den mit 2ms ausgeschrieben, gemein wenns eigentlich 14 sind...


Das ist die grey2grey-Zeit. 




> Bzw sind 120Hz Monitore nicht geräuschvoller?
> Bzw sind 120Hz Monitore nicht grausam viel teurer?
> so ab 500€ mind.?


Nein, Nein, nochmals nein^^ 
Der BenQ kostet ca. 370€. Ist halt nur ein 24"
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei den 27" Gerät hast du recht. Der kostet über 500€.
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Sag mal, ist es möglich sich mal mit dir zu unterhalten? Du hast ja offenbar sehr viel Ahnung.
TS, Skype, Mumble, egal. Wäre das machbar?
Eventuell heute abend ab 18Uhr bin ich an meinem Rechner, dann könnte man sich eventuell eine Menge schreibkram sparen?!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist es möglich sich mal mit dir zu unterhalten? Du hast ja offenbar sehr viel Ahnung.
> TS, Skype, Mumble, egal. Wäre das machbar?
> Eventuell heute abend ab 18Uhr bin ich an meinem Rechner, dann könnte man sich eventuell eine Menge schreibkram sparen?!



Können wir gerne machen. Skype-Daten findest du in meinem Profil. 
Bin nur heute Abend leider nicht zuhause. Real Life lässt grüßen. xD


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Wann bist du dnen imemr so zu erreichen?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Wann bist du dnen imemr so zu erreichen?



Unter der Woche ist es immer realtiv eng bei mir. Am WE bin meistens zu erreichen, wenn gerade mal nix ansteht.


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Am WE bin ich nur Samstag abend da bzw Sonntags 13-16Uhr Abends ab 22Uhr wieder.
Darf man fragen wenn du heute um 18uhr schon weg bist, wie du sagst, ob man dich nach deiner Rückkehr nochmal erreichen kann?
Ich frage daher, da ich mir den Monitor ja zu Weihnachten Wünsche weil das so mein Einziger Wunsch ist.
Und da dementsprechend bald geklärt weren muss UND ich dann morgen direkt mal hier vorort eventuelle Ergebnisse vom gespräch im Laden checken kann Obs da ist was da sit etc. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

> Darf man fragen wenn du heute um 18uhr schon weg bist, wie du sagst, ob man dich nach deiner Rückkehr nochmal erreichen kann?


Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wann ich heute wieder zuhause aufschlage. Ist bei mir immer ziemlich wacklig.  Wenn hinhaut melde ich mich heute bei dir. Ansonsten schick ich dir ne PN mit einem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2011)

Super, ich bin ja auf Arbeit bis 17uhr.
Fahre heute abend zu Meiner Freundin, aber das steht noch nciht fest wann. WEnn du also dann Zeit hast fahre ich danach, ansonsten fahre ich relativ ppünktlich dahin und bin dann auch wenn zeitpuinkt gibt wida da. ^^

Danke schonmal dafür


----------



## Raz0rX (2. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich jetzt entschieden diesen hier zu kaufen
Iiyama PL B2409HDS-B1 60,9 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nur um ganz sicher zu gehen frage ich jetzt hier nochmals ob er den Preis wert ist 


Edit: Oh wie ich sehe ist dieser Monitor garkein LED! Falls es einen besseren Monitor zum zocken gibt als dieser hier.. schreibt es mir bitte


----------



## ZLxBk (2. Dezember 2011)

Kauf ihn dir nicht.
Allein schon wegen LED.

Außerdem habe ich es nun selebr gesehen, dass der Monitor Ghosting aufweist. 
Da fährst du mit was anderem echt besser.
Die haben hauptsächlich Office MOnitore gebaut immer, die habens noch etn so raus mit Gamer Monitoren.


----------



## Aradisa (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Philips 273P3LPHES,habe ihn selber seit 2 Wochen,und bin sehr zufrieden.
Im Moment gibt es keinen besseren 27er was die Reaktionszeiten angeht.
Ich zocke auch überwiegend,und Schlieren oder Ghosting gibt es beim Philips keine.
Bei Prad gibt es auch einen Test: Hier


----------



## duuba2 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde euch allerdings auch auf jedenfall einen LED-Monitor ans Herz legen.
Allein die Stromeinsparung ist beträchtlich & die bessere Monitorqualität ist auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen.


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Dezember 2011)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Philips 273P3LPHES,habe ihn selber seit 2 Wochen,und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Im Moment gibt es keinen besseren 27er was die Reaktionszeiten angeht.
> Ich zocke auch überwiegend,und Schlieren oder Ghosting gibt es beim Philips keine.
> Bei Prad gibt es auch einen Test: Hier



wow... ahb den testbericht von rpad grad gelesen. Selten einen monitor  dort gesehen in der größe, der Preisklasse der so unglaublich gut  abgeschnitten hat.


mich würde noch interessieren,  wie die Farbwiedergabe beim Gaming so ist, kansnt du dazu etwas sagen?

Bzw. Mir über den monitor etwas erzählen was Shooter/ Pvp/ Strategie  angeht?


Mich interessieren besonders Farbintensität, schlieren, ghosting, und reaktionszeit.

Habe ich den TEst bei prad richtig evrstanden?

Mit Smart Response hat der s/w wechsel von 3,3 ms?
g2g 3,2 ms.
etc?

Würde ja ebdeuten dass der von reaktionszeiten her unglaublich geil sit.
LEidet da die farbe drunter?

Vergleichsmonitor ist der :

*   Asus VE278Q*


Zu diesem bietet Prad nun seit kurzem einen Kompletten Test an.
Leider sit das Fazit nicht für Hardcoregamer geeignet ausgefallen, bzw die Lichthöfe. habs grad mal überflogen.

Inwieweit kann ich das nun vergleichen?

der Philips  hat nur einen KLurztest wurde aber sehr hoch gelobt.
Der Asus nach einem Volltest jedoch mit Note 3 (Philips 2) versehen und für empfindliche Gamer net tauglich eingestuft.
Wie weit kann ich diese Test denn ejtzt vergleichen??

Ich lege viel wert auf schnelle reaktionszeiten, satte farben und das ohne ghosting schliren oder sonstwas.
Bin "Hardcore" Gamer im bereich PvP, Shooter und manchen Strategie Games..

Kann mir da einer mehr zu sagen?


----------



## Aradisa (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich ja schon schon sagte,kann ich beim Philips keine Schlieren oder Coronaeffekte entdecken.
Bei den Farben hat der Philips natürlich einen kleinen Nachteil,aber das liegt am verwendeten TN Panel.
IPS oder VA Panels sind da natürlich besser,haben aber den Nachteil das die Schaltzeiten länger sind,
und man wieder Schlieren und Coronaeffekte hat.Vor dem Philips hatte ich den Asus VE246H,
aber der Philips hat ganz klar das bessere Bild,und sattere Farben.
Und vom Asus VE278Q kann man eigentlich nur abraten,man liest immer wieder das die Leute,
sich über Schlieren etc.beklagen,und von der fehlenden Höhenverstellung etc. mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Dezember 2011)

der klingt zu gut, um wahr zu sein... das macht mich misstrauisch xD
Das Problem mit den Farben, ist das sehr schlimm?
Aber das ist dochbei allen TN paneln oder?
und die ips sind teurer und nimmer so reaktionsschnell^^

richtig so?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir z.B. zu jenem raten:
> 
> 
> [*]ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de
> ...



Ich hab den seit januar und bin ganz zufrieden obwohl ich 22 haette nehmen sollen weils mir jetz zu verpixelt is mit 60cm abstand...
Ihr kônnt mich fragen wenn ihr was über den wissen wollt


----------



## Aradisa (5. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> der klingt zu gut, um wahr zu sein... das macht mich misstrauisch xD
> Das Problem mit den Farben, ist das sehr schlimm?
> Aber das ist dochbei allen TN paneln oder?
> und die ips sind teurer und nimmer so reaktionsschnell^^
> ...



Das Problem mit den Farben bei den TN Panels ist nicht wirklich schlimm.
Sie können meistens nur nicht den vollen Farbraum abdecken,so wie es die IPS oder VA Panels können.
IPS und VA Panels sind deswegen eher was für Leute die Bildbearbeitung etc.machen wollen.
Und ich glaube nicht das man in einem Shooter den Unterschied bei den Farben,
zwischen einem IPS/VA und einem TN Panel bemerkt.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2011)

> Und ich glaube nicht das man in einem Shooter den Unterschied bei den Farben,
> zwischen einem IPS/VA und einem TN Panel bemerkt.


Sagen wir es mal so... Es gibt bei IPS und VA etwas mehr "Zwischenfarben" weil die Farbabstufungen hier genauer sind. 



> Allein die Stromeinsparung ist beträchtlich & die bessere Monitorqualität ist auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen.


Das mit dem Strom mag stimmen! Allerdings nur bei LED-Randbeleuchtung. Beim Full-LED-Prinzip ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.
Die Monitorqualität? Sorry, aber LED sagt absolut nichts über die Qualität eines Monitors aus. Die Qualität hängt von dem verbauten Panel sowie der Elektronik dahinter ab.
LED dient nur zur Ausleuchtung des Panelbereiches.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal, es gibt ja einen Test auf Prad:
Asus VE278Q einen LANGEN Test, der für Gamer schlecht ausfällt.

und einen KURZEN Test zum Philips 273P3LPHES der für Gamer sehr gut ausfällt.

1. Wie "vergleichbar" sind die TEsts, da es ja ein ausführlicher und ein kurzer ist... kann die Aussagekraft nicht beurteilen.
2. Was sagt ihr dazu, dass im Philips test steht: Farben nicht so kräftig... das ist doch bei allen TN Panels (ergo auch bei Asus) so?!
Oder ist die beim Philips besonders "schlecht" weil ich möchte ja schon richtig tolle Farben haben beim Gaming.
3. Philips schwarzwert von 0,23cd/m2 gut? schlecht?
4. Die Helligkeitsverteilung soll enttäuschend sein, was sagt ihr dazu? Das ist mir ein starker Dorn im Auge, so krass wie die das sagen, wirkt es aber seltsam im bezug auf das fazit. Sichtbares "Banding" ?! Was ist das? sollen bei Farbverläufen angezeigt werden.
5. Die Schaltzeiten sehen beim Philips sehr "mager" aus, jedoch mit Smart Response sollen die sau gut sein. HAbe ich dann grafisch abzüge zu machen wenn cih das einschalte? Ich frage mich warum Der Monitor so ungolaublich langsam ist undnur mit Smartresponse gut ist. hätte da gerne mal eure meinungen zu. Die TEstberichte findet ihr ja auch Prad.de
6. IM Fazit vom Philips ist der Monitor sowohl in Dingen Grafik als auch in Reaktionszeiten sehr gut oder gut. + / ++ Aber scheinbar nur wenn Smartresponse eingeschaltet ist. Evtl könnt ihr mir das ganze kommentieren, wirkt ja wie der perfekte gamer monitor. Schnell und grafik sehr gut...

7. Ein wenig OT:  Asus VE278Q und Asus VE276Q WO ist der unterschied?
8. Im vergleich philips gegen den Asus, weölchen würdest ihr empfehlen?

11 Tage bis zu meinem Geburtstag, ich brauche eine Entscheidung


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, es gibt ja einen Test auf Prad:
> Asus VE278Q einen LANGEN Test, der für Gamer schlecht ausfällt.
> 
> und einen KURZEN Test zum Philips 273P3LPHES der für Gamer sehr gut ausfällt.
> ...



Prad macht shon sehr giute tests un man kann die ergebnisse trotzdem miteinander vrgleichen egal ob kurz oder lang.
Die helligkeitsverteilung ist halt ******* ohne led. Viel mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nciht sagen nur dass ich mir n 24 holen wuerd...


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Dezember 2011)

sind aber doch beide LED....?!


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:
			
		

> sind aber doch beide LED....?!



Tja, vielleicht wegen lichthöfen ha mein asus ve248h auch. Aber normal erkenne ih keine helligkeitsunterschiede  
Ich wurde die aber nicht auf dem papier vergleichen sonder in echt anshauen!


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht wegen lichthöfen ha mein asus ve248h auch. Aber normal erkenne ih keine helligkeitsunterschiede
> Ich wurde die aber nicht auf dem papier vergleichen sonder in echt anshauen!


 
Wahrscheinlich sieht man die Lichthöfe nur, wenn man auf pechschwarz längere zeit schaut und genau hinsieht oder?
LED liefert so wie man es überall liest und hört das schönere bild mit besseren farben, daher orientiere ich mich dahin.

Leider habe ich bisher in keinem geschäft den Asus oder den Philips gesehen, sonst könnte ichs mir ja live anschauen...

wie schauts aus mit meinen ganzen fragen, kann mir dazu einer etwas erzählen?


Also wenn man dem Test von prad glauben darf, ist der Philips ent soo cool, wenn man aber mit der option SmartResponse arbeitet ist der sau gut. Leidet da jetzt die grafische darstelung drunter ja oder nein? weil wenn smartresponse jetzt das ganze ding nur sau schnell macht, dann wäre es ja sinnlos das nicht gleich als standarteinstellung zu nehmen, sondern man würde dden monitor standart so bauen das das imemr eingeschaltet ist.

Also wenn man prad glaubt ist der philips trotz ewig langsamer reaktionszeiten  die durch smartresponse geschluckt werden, der perfekte gamer monitor mit sau guter grafik, hab cih das jetzt so richtig verstanden?


----------



## IRobot (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Also hab den Benq XL2410T (is wohl nur nen 24Zöller) hat allerding 120Hertz und ist 3D tauglich..Kann diesen nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich sieht man die Lichthöfe nur, wenn man auf pechschwarz längere zeit schaut und genau hinsieht oder?
> LED liefert so wie man es überall liest und hört das schönere bild mit besseren farben, daher orientiere ich mich dahin.
> 
> Leider habe ich bisher in keinem geschäft den Asus oder den Philips gesehen, sonst könnte ichs mir ja live anschauen...
> ...



Das mit dem lichthöfen stimmt. Woher weißt du das so genau?
Wenn prad sagt der is gut in den bereichen die du brauhst du dir eig keine großen sorgen mehr machen über die technologie wuerd ich sagen. Aber ich wuerd  den trotzdem vorher in echt sehen wollen. Mir war bei meinem auh die optik wichtig. Son fetter rand wie bei vielen samsungs ist nicht schön...
Du kanns aber auch mal bei anderen tests schauen. Vielleicht gibts ja noch längere...


----------



## Aradisa (6. Dezember 2011)

Also um mal was zur Helligkeitsverteilung beim Philips zu sagen,muß man bedenken das die Tests bei Prad immer mit
elektronischen Messgeräten durchgeführt werden,die natürlich sehr sensibel reagieren,und wenn man dann liest das die
Helligkeitsabweichung im 2 stelligen Bereich liegt,hört sich das erstmal nicht so gut an,das bedeutet aber nicht das man
den Unterschied mit bloßem Auge wahrnehmen könnte.Beim Philips soll die Helligkeit im oberen Bereich zwischen
17% und 22% abweichen,ich kann davon nichts erkennen.Und Lichthöfe hat der Philips auch keine,steht zumindest nicht im Test
und ich kann auch keine entdecken.
Der Schwarzwert ist mit 0,23 cd/m² auch gut,je weniger desto besser.
Warum Philips die Overdrive Schaltung "Smart Response" nicht als Standardeinstellung benutzt weiß wohl niemand,
auf alle Falle wird die Bildqualität beim Philips dadurch nicht gemindert.
Du kannst dir denn Philips ja erstmal kaufen,man kann ihn ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken,
sollte zum Testen ja ausreichen.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Dezember 2011)

Mein Problem sit eigentlich hauütsächlich. Hier in den Geschäften gibts den nicht, und ich will mir den halt zum Bday wünschen. In 10Tagen habe ich Bday und da muss ne Entscheidung fallen, meine Eltern schenken mir den ja xP
Und weil die kA von Internetbestellen haben und das net so gern haben sollte das hier in nem Geschäft sein, Problem daran sit gibt nix mit zurückgeben ^^

Ja stimmt 22% klignt schon krass...

SmartResponse eingeschaltet würde bei mir dann 24/7 laufen, sozusagen als universalmodus- scheint ja echt dann am besten zu sein  vllt haben die den ja nur nicht als Standart weil der dann mehr Strom frisst....


Also kannst du von lichthöfen bzw. Corona Dithering Ghosting nichts sagen, haste noch nxi von gemerkt...
Klingt gut, klignt auch im Test so, als wäre das mein neuer Monitor.

Das Design finde ich zwar grausam, aber hey, ich will die LEistung  ^^ wollte eig einen Mattscharzen ohne viel gehabe ^^

"klinische" unterschiede sind mir da egal, mich interessiert das, was man auch bemerkt ^^


Sag mal, reichen bei dem Monitor 1Meter abstand zur Bildfläche?
Wieviel Cm liegen denn zwischen dem und einer Wand, wenn man ihn ganz dran schieben würde?
Sitzabstand bei mir bis zur wand ist 1,15m


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Problem sit eigentlich hauütsächlich. Hier in den Geschäften gibts den nicht, und ich will mir den halt zum Bday wünschen. In 10Tagen habe ich Bday und da muss ne Entscheidung fallen, meine Eltern schenken mir den ja xP
> Und weil die kA von Internetbestellen haben und das net so gern haben sollte das hier in nem Geschäft sein, Problem daran sit gibt nix mit zurückgeben ^^
> 
> Ja stimmt 22% klignt schon krass...
> ...



80 cm + waeren fuer 27" optimal, bis zu 1 m wurd ich mal sagen  solltest du aber ausprobieren


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

@ TE

Hast du denn nun eingentlich ein paar Monitore in der engeren Auswahl?
Ach ja^^ Verlass dich bitte nicht zu 100% auf Prad.  
Schau dir (wenn möglich) den Monitor im Laden an. Ich kann bei meinem Händler z.B. probe spielen. Meistens mit Unreal Tournament III und Dirt 3.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Hast du denn nun eingentlich ein paar Monitore in der engeren Auswahl?
> Ach ja^^ Verlass dich bitte nicht zu 100% auf Prad.
> Schau dir (wenn möglich) den Monitor im Laden an. Ich kann bei meinem Händler z.B. probe spielen. Meistens mit Unreal Tournament III und Dirt 3.



Ziemlich cooler laden würde ich sagen, wie heißt der denn?
Ich wüsste nicht wo ich sowas machen könnte =(
Saturn, Mediamarkt sowieso schonmal nicht und Compare geht auch nicht.
Un dann  fällt mir auch nix mehr ein was es hier gibt.

Warum meisnt du, ich solle mich nicht zu 100% auf Prad verlassen? oO


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Ziemlich cooler laden würde ich sagen, wie heißt der denn?


Berufsgeheimnis  

Dir als Kunde bleibt immer noch das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht, falls dir der Monitor nicht zusagen sollte. So kann man z.b. auch testen. 



> Warum meisnt du, ich solle mich nicht zu 100% auf Prad verlassen? oO


Weil der persönliche Eindruck immer noch genau so zählt.  Wenn dir die Farben im Betrieb nicht zusagen, dann hilft der beste Test der Welt nichts. Daher schau ich mir den Monitor wenn möglich immer in echt an, oder spiel mal ne Runde drauf.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann also im Geschäft einen Monitor kaufen, und inernhalb von 14Tagen zurückgeben?
Im Compare haben die mir gesagt das geht nicht, außer es besteht ein mangel.
Klar zählt der persönliche Eindruck.
der philips ist aber vom testbericht her (hoffe du hst den gelesen) als top geming monitor ausgeschrieben, das hab ich bisher so nicht gefunden in dem bereich.
und hier im forum, mir fällt der name grad net ein einer aht den auch uns ist sehr zufriieden auch mit den farben.
Mit gefällt nur das gehäuse nicht unbedoingt so, aber es ist super ergonomisch und so schlimm isset ja acuh net ^^ am liebsten wäre mir matt schwarz gewesen ^^

Kannst du mir denn was über die "mängel" die prad beim philips festgestellt hat, sagen?






Der Asus kackt im test als gamer monitor leider etwas ab..


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Ich kann also im Geschäft einen Monitor kaufen, und inernhalb von 14Tagen zurückgeben?
> Im Compare haben die mir gesagt das geht nicht, außer es besteht ein mangel.


Na das ist ja eine ganz "schlaue" Truppe, was?! Hier kannst du alles nachlesen:
Widerrufsrecht




> der philips ist aber vom testbericht her (hoffe du hst den gelesen) als top geming monitor ausgeschrieben


Hab ich...  Steht auf meiner Liste.  Den schau ich mir mal näher an^^



> Kannst du mir denn was über die "mängel" die prad beim philips festgestellt hat, sagen?


Siehe oben.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

Was denkst du denn, wann du dir den näher anschaust? Immerhin habe ich in 10 Tagen Geburtstag


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, wann du dir den näher anschaust? Immerhin habe ich in 10 Tagen Geburtstag



Sobald ich mal wieder Zeit für Hardware habe.  Im Moment ist alles neben der Arbeit etwas stressig.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

oke..Also brauche ich vorher eine Entscheidung 
Bist du heute Abend bei Skype?
Wäre schön, dann könnte man mal kurz diskutieren ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> oke..Also brauche ich vorher eine Entscheidung
> Bist du heute Abend bei Skype?
> Wäre schön, dann könnte man mal kurz diskutieren ^^



Wenn dann erst sehr spät. Hier im Büro ist Inventur. -.-


----------



## Thaurial (7. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Wenn dann erst sehr spät. Hier im Büro ist Inventur. -.-


 
Alle Jahre wieder 

Ich wollte Dich auch erst per ICQ kontaktieren, aber nachdem es auf Anhieb nicht geklappt hat dachte ich vielleicht willste auch mal Abends Deine Ruhe 

Der Alltag ist ja schon stressig genug, da sollte man einige Entscheidungen einfach mal etwas mehr Zeit belassen, außerdem hat man ja hier kein 27/7 Recht auf Antwort in Sekunden, obwohls ja schon recht schnell geht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Alle Jahre wieder


Leider, Leider... 



> Ich wollte Dich auch erst per ICQ kontaktieren


In ICQ bin ich nur, wenn ich am Laptop sitz.  Und das kommt in letzter Zeit eher weniger vor. 



> Der Alltag ist ja schon stressig genug, da sollte man einige Entscheidungen einfach mal etwas mehr Zeit belassen


Monitore sind immer ein Fall für sich. Da kann ein Lustkauf schon mal ins Auge gehen. Aber die Favouriten liegen eingentlich auf der Hand. Da braucht es normal nicht mehr viele Worte.

Hier mal eine aktuelle Liste:

23-24" Monitore:

TN-Panel, P/L-Monitor und zum reinen Gamen:
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

120Hz, TN-Panel, 3D und/oder Hardcoregaming:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS-Panel, Allround-Monitor und zum gamen geeignet:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

TN-Panel, günstig und gaming:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS-Panel, Office/Foto, 16:10 und gelegenheitsgaming:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


27" Monitore:

TN-Panel, 120Hz und gaming:
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS-Panel, Bildbearbeitung/Office und Gelegenheitsspieler:
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

TN-Panel, 120Hz, Design und gaming:
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

TN-Panel, P/L-Monitor und gaming:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS-Panel, Profi-Video oder Bildbearbeitung und max. Gelegenheitsspieler:
Eizo FlexScan SX2762W-BK schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Zur Info:
Das ist meine persönliche Liste. Ich bevorzuge keinen Hersteller! Alles was zählt, muss bei mir auf dem Platz sein.


----------



## Aradisa (7. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Ich kann also im Geschäft einen Monitor kaufen, und inernhalb von 14Tagen zurückgeben?
> Im Compare haben die mir gesagt das geht nicht, außer es besteht ein mangel.
> Klar zählt der persönliche Eindruck.
> der philips ist aber vom testbericht her (hoffe du hst den gelesen) als top geming monitor ausgeschrieben, das hab ich bisher so nicht gefunden in dem bereich.
> ...



Übrigens war ich es der den Philips hat.

Hier nochmal die Prad Testergebnisse.

Gehäuseverarbeitung/Mechanik: ++
Ergonomie: ++
Bedienung/OSD: +/- Da die Bedienung über Sensortasten erfolgt,ist es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig,funktioniert bei mir aber tadellos.
Energieverbrauch: ++
Geräuschentwicklung: ++
Subjektiver Bildeindruck: +
Blickwinkelabhängigkeit: +/- Ist bei allen TN Panels nicht so gut,obwohl im Test gesagt wurde "Die seitlichen Blickwinkel sind für ein TN-Panel ausgezeichnet" und "Für ein TN-Panel ist die gebotene Leistung aber sehr ansprechend"
Kontrast: ++
Ausleuchtung: +/- Wie ich ja schon sagte,kann ich keine Unterschiede erkennen.
Helligkeitsverteilung: - Auch hier sehe ich keine Unterschiede.
sRGB Farbraum im Vergleich zur Werkseinstellung: +/- TN typisch,die Sekundärfarben werden nicht optimal dargestellt,ist aber nur ein kleines Manko,da man ja überwiegend eh satte Farben haben möchte.
Geeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler: ++
Geeignet für Hardcorespieler: ++
Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis: +

++ sehr gut, + gut, +/- zufriedenstellend, - schlecht, -- sehr schlecht

Die von mir Kommentierten Testergebnisse sind die einzigen Schwachpunkte die der Philips hat.
Obwohl ich davon im täglichen Betrieb nichts merke.
Ich sitze auch so um die 80 cm weit weg,und ich würde auch sagen 80cm-1m ist der optimale Abstand.

Und bezüglich meiner Aussage mit dem 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht muß ich das korrigieren.
Du hast nur ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht wenn du was im Internet bestellst oder bei einem Kauf nicht persönlich anwesend sein kannst.
Wenn du im Laden kaufst,und du die Ware angucken oder testen kannst gibt es laut Gesetz kein Rückgaberecht,außer bei einem Mangel natürlich.
Einige Händler bieten dir aber auf Kulanzbasis ein Rückgaberecht von sich aus an,falls dir ein Artikel trotzdem nicht gefallen sollte.
Da mußt du aber unbedingt beim Händler vorher nachfragen,ob du auch einen Monitor denn du schon benutzt hast wieder zurückgeben kannst oder nicht.


----------



## Thaurial (7. Dezember 2011)

Zum Widerrufsrecht, ich wollte nur mal klarstellen, man hat natürlich KEINEN Anspruch auf Umtausch ohne Sachmangel innerhalb von 14 Tagen, wenn man im Laden einen Monitor kaufen geht. Es sei denn der Laden räumt dies generell und aus Kulanz ein, wie z.B. MM und Saturn glaube ich. 

Ich denke das ist ein weiter verbreiteter Irrtum.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier mal eine aktuelle Liste:
> 
> 23-24" Monitore:
> 
> ...


 
Der Philips taucht da gar nicht auf  ^^ Gibt es für dich da nen Gegenargument oder einfahc nur weil du den bisher noch nciht angeschaut hast?

120Hz..braucht man die unbedingt zum gaming? 
Ich mein das liegt ja alles über 500€
oder ist kein LED  ^^
Hab mal gelesen dass 120Hz zum Zocken sein sollte, weil 60Hz etc wie die meisten modelle nicht ausreichen, da zu langsam etc..
Was ist denn an der aussage dran?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Der Philips taucht da gar nicht auf  ^^ Gibt es für dich da nen Gegenargument oder einfahc nur weil du den bisher noch nciht angeschaut hast?


Den schau ich mir erst an. Wenn er mir taugt, kommt er mit auf die Liste.  




> 120Hz..braucht man die unbedingt zum gaming?
> Ich mein das liegt ja alles über 500€
> oder ist kein LED  ^^
> Hab mal gelesen dass 120Hz zum Zocken sein sollte, weil 60Hz etc wie die meisten modelle nicht ausreichen, da zu langsam etc..
> Was ist denn an der aussage dran?


 
Komische Ausage^^ Dazu noch total falsch. xD

Zum Zocken reichen 60Hz völlig aus. 120Hz sind zum einen für 3D erforderlich, und zum anderen eine art Hilfsmittel. Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild bzw. der Bildverlauf flüssiger als mit 60Hz. Gerade bei Shootern merkt man das deutlich. (Wobei das jeder anders empfindet!). Auch wird durch die Technik die Schlierenbildung reduziert. Die ganze Technik bringt aber alles nix, wenn die Reaktionszeit und der Inputlag zu hoch sind. Ein Hobby-Gamer braucht die 120Hz nicht so zwingend wie ein Hardcore ESL oder Clan-Spieler.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

3D ist mir reichlich egal^^ reizt mich icht. zu teuer und zu wackelig atm

Ja shooter gamer bin ich, zwar meistens nur so hobbymäßig aber naja  ^^
Bin hauptsächlich Pvp spieler und eben sowas wie stalker BF3 Oblivion die World Quest spiele mir fällt name grad net ein.

Bin derzeit von meinem acer al1716 ca. 75 Hz gewohnt.

Meint ihr für mich lohnen sich 120hz 27" LED monitor? soltle ja net so teuer werden 
hatte ja 300 eingeplant und für den philips würd ich nochmal 70 drauflegen aber dann sit auch ende 

zock halt sonst nur mit freunden mal oda so am WE LAN mäßig sowas wie UT etc..

fallen die 60Hz für mid+ Shooter freunde stark auf? oder nicht allzubemerkbar.. ich hab ja keine möglichkeit das ordentlich zu testen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Meint ihr für mich lohnen sich 120hz 27" LED monitor? soltle ja net so teuer werden


Der ASUS kostet 500€.  



> fallen die 60Hz für mid+ Shooter freunde stark auf? oder nicht allzubemerkbar.. ich hab ja keine möglichkeit das ordentlich zu testen ^^


Also mir ist es schon stark aufgefallen. Wie gesagt... Jeder empfindet das anders. Zuhause zock ich auf einen 60Hz Battlefield 3. Große Nachteile hat das auch nicht.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

Mich interessierren ja nur Unterschiede die ich bemerke


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Mich interessierren ja nur Unterschiede die ich bemerke



Dann musst du das selber testen.  Was anderes bleibt dir da nicht übrig.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

Ohje, wo soll das alles bloß enden...

Hast du dnen nen Tip welchen ich dann Bestellen sollte?
Von meinen Vorstellungen weißt du ja nun genug und so 
Dann wird der eben bestellt (wenn ich das durchgesetzt bekomme) und teste den @home und wenn der net mein Fall sit gehts zurück und anderen bestellen.
Optimal wäre natürlich wenn der 1st. direkt der letzte ist ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Da der BenQ fast das doppelte (!!!) von einem regulären Monitor kostet, würde ich dir den iiyama empfehlen. Der Aufpreis zum BenQ würde ich als Hobbygamer nur wegen den 120Hz nicht bezahlen. Der iiyama hat sich hier im Forum und bei vielen Nutzern schon bewährt. 
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Warum?

- Mattes Design
- Tolle Helligkeitswerte
- Schnelle Reaktionszeiten
- Gute Farben
- Gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
- Super Preis-Leistung


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich 60hz und ich hab schon gedacht ich waer der einzige dem die komische qualität beim umdrehen in bf3 z.b auffällt


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also ich 60hz und ich hab schon gedacht ich waer der einzige dem die komische qualität beim umdrehen in bf3 z.b auffällt



Komische Qualität? Meinst du das "verschwimmen"? Das ist Motion Blur, und gehört so.


----------



## Yoyoda (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich selber werde mir den holen (hauptsächlich Spielen):
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Meiner Freundin schenke ich zu Weihnachten (wird sie wohl hauptsächlich zum Video schaun benutzen):
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dann werde ich die mal direkt (nach subjektiven Kriterien) vergleichen 

Ich finde Monitore kaufen immer sehr nervig. Die Tests (auch von prad) sagen nicht immer so viel aus. Oft werden auch Merkmale verglichen, die man mit dem Auge gar nicht wahrnehmen kann. Zumindest nicht in Wertebereichen wie aktuelle Monitore sie haben.


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Komische Qualität? Meinst du das "verschwimmen"? Das ist Motion Blur, und gehört so.



Das mein ich nich  selbst wenn motion blur aus ist kann ich der bewegung nich gescheit folgen/ den hintergrund erkennen...


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Das mein ich nich  selbst wenn motion blur aus ist kann ich der bewegung nich gescheit folgen/ den hintergrund erkennen...


Hö? Also das Problem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.  Ist das nur in BF3 so, oder auch in anderen Spielen?


----------



## BurtonCHell (7. Dezember 2011)

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem relativ neuen Dell aus der U-Reihe?

IPS-Panel, Allround-Monitor und zum gamen geeignet:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Paket hört sich ja fast zu schön an, um wahr zu sein:
-IPS-Panel, Gaming-taugliche Reaktionszeiten ohne merklichen Input-Lag, vielseitige Mechanik, neutrale Werkseinstellung (dadurch leichtere Kalibrierungsmöglichkeit), hoher Kontrast & weite Blickwinkelstabilität & Prädikat "Gut" auf prad.de (die ich größtenteils gerade zitiert habe) - und das lt. GH für unschlagbare 186 EUR?!?

Wäre wirklich brennend an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert - vor allem in Bezug auf Gamingtauglichkeit (BF3 & Shooter im Allgemeinen, mit und ohne Overdrive, mögliche Schlierenbildung, Vergleich zu TN-Panel) und ob die gerade bei IPS angebrachte Antireflexbeschichtung störenden Einfluss auf die, natürlich subjektiv-wahrgenommene, Farbbrillanz und dem allgemeinen "Gesamteindruck" hat.
Ich bin, wahrscheinlich in der absoluten Minderheit, ein großer Fan von Glossy-Displays (aktueller Home-TFT HP w2228h) und der daraus resultierenden "Farbauffrischung"


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Hö? Also das Problem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.  Ist das nur in BF3 so, oder auch in anderen Spielen?



Auch bei videos und allem anderen. Wenn ich die maus schnell beweg seh ich einzelne mauszeiger und so...


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Iiyama wurde von verschiedenen Seiten leider als nicht so klase bschrieben.
Reaktionszeiten technisch sowie Inputlag waren nicht das wahre.
Leider wird aus dem Test viom 24" auf PRad ersichtlich, dass der 24" ghosting aufweist, da schließe ich närrisch darauf, dass der 27" selbe probleme haben wird ?!
Der Iiyama steht hier nebenan im Store, hat mich aber leider nicht wirklich umgehauen..
was Bild etc angeht. Verkäufer haben auch eingestellt das Bild aber wirklich genial geht anders..


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also ich 60hz und ich hab schon gedacht ich waer der einzige dem die komische qualität beim umdrehen in bf3 z.b auffällt


 
Deine Aussage macht mir schon etwas Angst jetzt 
PHILIPS 273P3LPHES bei notebooksbilliger.de
Wieviel Hz hat der jetzt genau?

horizontaler Frequenzbereich       30 - 83 kHz                  
vertikaler Frequenzbereich       56 - 75 Hz 
Check ich nicht so ganz.

Soll ja laut Prad super geil sein der Monitor zum Zocken und grafisch sehr toll.
het der nun 75 Hz max?
wäre ja dann besser als 60 Hz, aber eben auch weit wntfernt von 120hz...
ich kanns so ******** einschätzen.....
Lieg ich damit dann bei Games wie quake oda BF3 oda Ä. im nachteil weil langsamer?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Der Iiyama wurde von verschiedenen Seiten leider als nicht so klase bschrieben.
> Reaktionszeiten technisch sowie Inputlag waren nicht das wahre.
> Leider wird aus dem Test viom 24" auf PRad ersichtlich, dass der 24" ghosting aufweist, da schließe ich närrisch darauf, dass der 27" selbe probleme haben wird ?!
> Der Iiyama steht hier nebenan im Store, hat mich aber leider nicht wirklich umgehauen..
> was Bild etc angeht. Verkäufer haben auch eingestellt das Bild aber wirklich genial geht anders..



Der iiyama *E*2475HDS war bei Prad nicht im Test. Nur die B-Version. Die E hat ein anderes Panel.



> Auch bei videos und allem anderen. Wenn ich die maus schnell beweg seh ich einzelne mauszeiger und so...


Welchen Monitor hast du? 




> het der nun 75 Hz max?


Im Netz ist von 60Hz die Rede. 




> Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem relativ neuen Dell aus der U-Reihe?


Ein sehr schöner Monitor!  Wir haben den großen Bruder hier im Büro.  
Ich kann daher nur vom U2412M sprechen. Aber der hat ja in Spielen schon ne sehr gute Figur gemacht.  Der HM ist in einigen Bereichen sogar besser als der große Bruder.
Für Hardcorezocker würde ich den HM nicht empfehlen, aber er ist ein sehr guter Allrounder.


----------



## BurtonCHell (8. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Für Hardcorezocker würde ich den HM nicht empfehlen, aber er ist ein sehr guter Allrounder.


 
Warum?
Ich weiß, dass die Reaktionszeit nicht an die von nem schnellen TN-Panel heranreicht. Aber macht sich das wirklich in der Realität, auch für nen Hardcorezocker, bemerkbar? Oder gibt es noch andere "Handicaps" die ihm den Titel "guter Gamingmonitor -auch für HC-Zocker" verweigern?

Wer hat den Dell U2312HM denn im Angebot?!?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

BurtonCHell schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich weiß, dass die Reaktionszeit nicht an die von nem schnellen TN-Panel heranreicht. Aber macht sich das wirklich in der Realität, auch für nen Hardcorezocker, bemerkbar? Oder gibt es noch andere "Handicaps" die ihm den Titel "guter Gamingmonitor -auch für HC-Zocker" verweigern?
> 
> Wer hat den Dell U2312HM denn im Angebot?!?


 
Die Reaktionszeit ist ein Punkt. Bei den Hardcoreleuten kommt es auf jeden ms an. Den Titel "Guter Gamingmonitor" hat er auf jeden Fall. Dennoch würde ich für die richtigen Hardcoreleute eher ein TN-Panel und/oder 120Hz empfehlen.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/673666


----------



## massaker (8. Dezember 2011)

*ZLxBk*
Das mit "vertikaler FrequenzBEREICH X-75 Hz" ist für 60 Hz Monitore üblich, was natürlich nicht heißt (nie!, ausser vllt bei 19"@1280x1024), dass die 75 Hz in der nativen Auflösung geschafft werden! Mit 75Hz kannst Du dann in 1280x oder höchstens 1440x ansteuern! Wenn Du also richtigen "Gamer Monitor" willst, dann führt kein Weg um die echten 120Hz@DualDVI rum...


----------



## BurtonCHell (8. Dezember 2011)

Habe über die Suchfunktion des Forums gesehen, dass sich ein anderer User den Dell U2312HM zugelegt hat und ihn mal über die Pinnwand angeschrieben. Vielleicht kann er hier ja seinen Erfahrungsbericht mit dem sehr ansprechenden IPS-Monitor in Bezug aufs Gaming niederschreiben. Wäre super!!

Zum Thema 120Hz-Monitor: Bringt es mir überhaupt etwas, wenn ich nur im (typischen) Bereich von 40-75fps spiele? Ich hab mir immer eingebildet, dass ein 120Hz-Montior seine Vorteile nur ausspielen kann, wenn das Spiel auch min. 120 Bilder pro Sekunde liefert - da die Frames halbiert werden - sprich aus z.B. 80fps kommen dann bei der Darstellung nur 40 Einzelbilder pro Sekunde raus?!?
Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu den 120Hz:

Es geht um die Bildwechselfrequenz und nicht um FPS in Games. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Baustellen.
Im Idealfall hast du bei 120Hz niedrigere Schaltzeiten, weniger Schlieren oder Unschärfen. Eine bessere Bildqualität.
Die hast du auch dann, wenn dein Spiel mangels CPU- oder Grafikkartenpower mit 20 FPS über den Screen humpelt. ​


----------



## massaker (8. Dezember 2011)

BurtonCHell
Deine 40 fps schauen auf einem 120Hz Moni anders aus, als auf einem mit 60 Hz. Das ist eine ganz einfache Rechenaufgabe für Dich - kann hier auf Arbeit leider kein Roman am Handy eintippen, aber wenn Du's nicht schaffst, mach ich daheim. Dazu kannst Du bei (fast) jedem Spiel auf V-Sync getröst verzichten... Das ist wie mit 3D - man muss das selber sehen und dann ist man entweder sofort begeistert oder man kann's nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## BurtonCHell (8. Dezember 2011)

Okay. Aber wie kann ein Monitor der eine Bildwiederholrate von 120 Hertz hat, seine Muskeln ausspielen, wenn die Grafikkarte nur z.B. 60 Bilder pro Sekunde (FPS) liefern kann?
Deshalb meinte ich ja: am Besten ist 120FPS(oder mehr)@120HZ = butterweich

Alles andere entzieht sich meiner Logik. Wie soll denn ein 120Hz-Monitor aus nem Input von 60 Bilder pro Sekunde (FPS) ein besseres bzw. schnelleres Bild machen?!?


----------



## BurtonCHell (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem ganzen Thema gabs anscheinend schon mal nen Thread --> Beitrag #3

Diesen Artikel von der PCGH habe ich eben im Hinterkopf gehabt, als ich die oben genannte These aufgestellt hab.

Die "Halbierung" bezieht sich anscheinend auf den 3D-Modus.

Erwarte aber auch gern andere Thesen/Berechnungen ...


----------



## ZLxBk (8. Dezember 2011)

Aber sind 120Hz Monitore in der Größenordnung nicht sau teuer, also über 500?
  Mein Budget ist bei 300€ gedeckelt. Kann je nach Modell jedoch um bis zu 70€ +- variiert werden.
  Den Philips 273P3LPHES würde ich mir also noch leisten können.
  Habe derzeit den Acer AL1716. Die frage ist dann natürlich, lohnen sich für mich die 120Hz, bzw gibt es da was passendes für mich?!

  Solange ich nicht keine verschlechterung in Übertragungsraten etc habe, denke ich köntne ich damit leben. Der Monitor ist ja dank smartresponse, mit 2ms s/w also sehr zügige reaktionszeiten ein klase gaming monitor, die frage ist dann ob die 60Hz da ins geknick sclagen…


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

> Aber sind 120Hz Monitore in der Größenordnung nicht sau teuer, also über 500?
> Mein Budget ist bei 300€ gedeckelt. Kann je nach Modell jedoch um bis zu 70€ +- variiert werden.


In welcher Größenordnung? 27"? Da auf jeden Fall. 

Bei 24" bekommt man für ca. ~360€ schon ein Top-Modell.


----------



## ZLxBk (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich in die größe 27" verliebt, leider....^^


----------



## massaker (8. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt leider an den Bundles mit Shutterbrille, sonst könnte man bestimmt den  27er Acer ohne Brille schon unter 400€ bekommen..


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Hab mich in die größe 27" verliebt, leider....^^



Dann musst du bei deinem Kapital wohl ein paar Abstriche machen, oder aber einen Monitor ohne 120Hz nehmen. 
Aber sieh selbst...
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26", bis 27", 3D-Monitor | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ZLxBk (8. Dezember 2011)

3D mus es ja gar nicht sein für mich ^^


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Gut. Aber deffinitiv 27"?


----------



## ZLxBk (8. Dezember 2011)

Am liebsten, woltle das maximum herauskitzeln was ich als gemer monitor bekommen kann  sitzue eben 1meter weit weg und hab das ganze in einer wandvertiefung die 2/" bis auf wenige cm genau ausfüllen kann...
weil 24" ist schon ganzer happen kleiner..


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Am liebsten, woltle das maximum herauskitzeln was ich als gemer monitor bekommen kann  sitzue eben 1meter weit weg und hab das ganze in einer wandvertiefung die 2/" bis auf wenige cm genau ausfüllen kann...
> weil 24" ist schon ganzer happen kleiner..



Gut.. Dann fangen wir mal an Auszumisten:




> 27" Monitore:
> 
> TN-Panel, 120Hz und gaming:
> [URL="http://geizhals.at/deutschland/691038"][COLOR=#005aee]ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland[/URL]
> ...


 


Alternativen: 

Philips P-Line 273P3LPHES, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ M2700HD, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Langsam aber sicher gehen uns die Alternativen aus....


----------



## ZLxBk (8. Dezember 2011)

Bin ich froh dass wir uns am Sonntag in Ruhe unterhalten können, ich weiß ich bin schwieriger fall..

Danke für Eure Mühe 



<> schrieb:


> Alternativen:
> 
> Philips P-Line 273P3LPHES, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Den Philips habe ich ja selbst derzeit in Blick, genau wie den Asus.
Philips P-Line 273P3LPHES
Philips 273P3LPHES
Es handelt sich doch im das selbe Modell oder?

Habe nunmal von einigen Leute gehört dass Asus keine allzugute Marke in Dingen Monitör wäre.
Kann mich also nur darauf berufen.
Der BenQ hat eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms, aws warhschienlich g2g ist, ergo wird sie in Bertieb (gaming) nochmals einiges ansteigen.
Der SyncMaster von Samsung schaut toll aus von den Werten, jedoch finden sich dazu keinerlei Berichte, an denen man die "Gamingtauglichkeit" ablesen könnte.

Das ist alles zu komplex für meinen Kopf.. der paltzt bald uff ^^



Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH war der erste Monitor den ich im Blick hatte, bin ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass es sinnvoller sei einen LED Monitor zu wählen, da dieser auch schönere (leichtendere) Farben liefert


/////////////edit/////////Ich weiß nun auch, warum letztens jemand meinte HZ = FPS

IN einem Test von Chip zum Philips heißt es:
           Bildwiederholrate
         60,0 Bilder pro Sekunde
          UND das bei 60 Hz


----------



## Aradisa (9. Dezember 2011)

@ZLxBk,und bedenke das die 120Hz bei einem Monitor nur über einen Display Port funktionieren.
Keine Graka mit Display Port,keine 120Hz.


----------



## ZLxBk (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab eine ATI 5770HD 1Gb drin. aht die bzw kann die displayport? sry kenenn den begriff leider aber nciht seine bedeutung..


----------



## Firefighter45 (9. Dezember 2011)

Aradisa schrieb:


> bedenke das die 120Hz bei einem Monitor nur über einen Display Port funktionieren.
> Keine Graka mit Display Port,keine 120Hz.


   Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Hast du mal gesehen wie viel 120 Hz Monitore es gibt die KEIN DP haben?


----------



## Aradisa (10. Dezember 2011)

du hast recht,man braucht kein DP.
ich hatte was gelesen,aber stand in einem anderen Zusammenhang.


----------



## ZLxBk (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir jetzt den PHILIPS 273P3LPHES  bestellt.
Bin gespannt. 

Ein Dickes Dankeschön an euch alle für die große Hilfsbereitschaft, eure Community hat echt gut geholfen, im Gegenteil zu X anderen Foren . Denke ich werde öfter hier sein, wäre ja schön wenn das Thema hier offen bleibt, das ich den Monitor erstmal testen möchte und evtl danach weiter diskutiert wird ^^ wenn nicht gebe ich ebscheid.

Bis später euer ZLX


----------



## Aradisa (13. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt den PHILIPS 273P3LPHES  bestellt.
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> Ein Dickes Dankeschön an euch alle für die große Hilfsbereitschaft, eure Community hat echt gut geholfen, im Gegenteil zu X anderen Foren . Denke ich werde öfter hier sein, wäre ja schön wenn das Thema hier offen bleibt, das ich den Monitor erstmal testen möchte und evtl danach weiter diskutiert wird ^^ wenn nicht gebe ich ebscheid.
> ...



Ich habe ja auch den Philips,und würde mich über deine Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Dezember 2011)

Juhu und alle sind glücklich!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt den PHILIPS 273P3LPHES bestellt.
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> Ein Dickes Dankeschön an euch alle für die große Hilfsbereitschaft, eure Community hat echt gut geholfen, im Gegenteil zu X anderen Foren . Denke ich werde öfter hier sein, wäre ja schön wenn das Thema hier offen bleibt, das ich den Monitor erstmal testen möchte und evtl danach weiter diskutiert wird ^^ wenn nicht gebe ich ebscheid.
> ...



Na dann bin ich ja schon mal auf dein Feedback gespannt.


----------



## ZLxBk (19. Dezember 2011)

Toll.... Eventuell wird der am Mittwoch bei DENEN angelifert, aber nur eventuell... Geburtstag hatte ich jetzt am Samstag schon.. bleibt ejtzt nur noch Weihnachten, mal schauen ob die das bis dahin schaffen...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann erstmal alles gute nachträglich! 

Wo hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## ZLxBk (20. Dezember 2011)

danke 

bei notebookbilliger.de



da stand bzw steht 

           Verfügbarkeit:
            ca. 2-4 Werktage


Naja am 11.12.2011 habe ich bestellt.
Bis JETZT NUR der Status Warten auf Lieferanten... 
hab angerufen meinten die, evtl. bekommen die morgen neue Ware....


----------



## xyxoo (21. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich mich hier bloß nicht schlau gemacht! (Das ist teuer geworden)Jetzt habe ich mir gerade bei Amazon den BenQ XL2420T bestellt  . 

Danke euch


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

haha da kann ich moich ja auch noch einklinken suche eig genau das selbe wie threaderstelle rbloß bin ich noch nicht sivcher ob 120hz oder ohne.
würde sich des lohnen? so als reiner gamer? abundzu filme schauen?


----------



## massaker (21. Dezember 2011)

Gerade als reiner Gamer - ich bin schon längst auf 120Hz only ...zum Filme schauen ist ne Glotze als Zweitmonitor angeschlossen. Bin daher überzeugt, das ich den idealen Setup fahre...


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

wie viel graka leistung frisst des?
oder würdest du dafür mal die auflösung/einstellung runterstellen?
und kann man zwishcen 60 und 120hz bei jedem monitor wechseln?


----------



## Ryle (21. Dezember 2011)

120Hz braucht nicht mehr Leistung. Wenn du im Spiel weniger als 120FPS hast, wird das Bild eben mehrfach dargestellt. 
Und normalerweise kannst du bei jedem 120Hz Monitor zwischen 60 und 120Hz im Treiber wechseln. Allerdings nur über DVI. Soll aber ein paar Monitore geben die das abseits von 3D nicht zu lassen. Welche das genau sind weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ZLxBk (22. Dezember 2011)

Status der BEstellung: Warten auf Lieferanten...
HABEN DIE DES BALD MAL ????
DIe müssen das Ding ja DANN noch versenden..omFg-


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Status der BEstellung: Warten auf Lieferanten...
> HABEN DIE DES BALD MAL ????
> DIe müssen das Ding ja DANN noch versenden..omFg-


 
Nur die Ruhe!  Der kommt schon noch. Die Lieferanten sind nicht immer die pünktlichsten.


----------



## ZLxBk (22. Dezember 2011)

Und auf einmal.
Verpacken
verschicken
versendet
und es ist unterwegs.

DHL meldet, Liefertermin 23. 12. ----- 
Gerade eben sind die Statusmeldungen so durchgeflogen, und mrgen soll es dschon da sein?  ^^ na dann mal viel Glück ^^

//// EDIT: Man ist gespannt und wartet...


EDIT\\\\\\\nun ist er da, werde ihn ab morgen testen....



--------------> Bisher ist der Monitor einfach umwerfend. Bin aber auch nur zu einigen Spielen Blur gekommen. OSD einstellungen sind in weniger als 1 Minute gemacht, da es sehr übersichtlich und gut durchdacht ist.
Den Lichthof wie er bei prad genannt wurde über der Power LED kontne ich bisher nicht feststellen.

Bisher also alles sehr geil, ich werde mehr schreiben nachdem ich mehr sagen kann.



Also derzeit habe ich das Problem auf meinem 17" FPS im PvPGaming bereich algen bei 60, was ok. Nun auf dem 27" sind die bei 40 manchmal 30...
Wodran liegt das? graka? Wie bekomme ich das besser hin? Auflösung beim 17" 1280+1024
auf dem 27" FULL HD


----------



## Aradisa (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich nehme mal an das liegt jetzt an der höheren Auflösung,und deine Graka macht jetzt langsam schlapp.
Also entweder die Grafikdetails ein bisschen runterschrauben,oder wieder auf 1280x1024 wechseln.
Aber du wirst dich dran gewöhnen müssen,jetzt mit weniger FPS zu gamen,
den die Full HD Auflösung schluckt natürlich ne ganze Ecke mehr Performance als 1280x1024.


----------



## ZLxBk (26. Dezember 2011)

bestimmt ebenfalls uncool. dass ich den 17" Monitor AUCH NOCH als 2. Monitor laufen habe für teamspeak etc ...

Ich habe eine ATI RADEON 5770 HD Displayport DDR5 1 GB drin.
Falls das was nützen sollte.

Freund von mir hat mir gestern was erzählt.

1. Vsync ausschalten
Fazit: FPS sacken nicht mehr ab zwischen 45 40 35 30 sondern halten konstant 43 FPS
Er meinte dann auch noch, dass das Auge alles über 35 FPS als Flüssig erkennt.
Ich Frage mich jetzt aber, warum ich das gefühö habe, dass es langsamer läuft als 60 FPS, das merke ich schon bei 50 FPS, aber angeblich kann ich das ja gar nciht sehen....

ICh frage mir grade nur, wie ich jetzt testen soll ob dermonitor gaming tauglich sit ...

Bitte also erneut um euren rat ^^




// kleiner add: 0 pixel fehler
// Lichthöfe vorhanden, am unteren und linken rand ca. 2-3 mm dick, und nahe zu KAUm sichtbar auf PURE black fullscreen wenn man ganz nah heran geht und darauf starrt erkennt man die, ergo als Manko definitiv NICHT zu nennen, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

ZLxBk schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt ebenfalls uncool. dass ich den 17" Monitor AUCH NOCH als 2. Monitor laufen habe für teamspeak etc ...
> 
> Ich habe eine ATI RADEON 5770 HD Displayport DDR5 1 GB drin.
> Falls das was nützen sollte.
> ...



Das sieht man nciht 50 oder 60! Ich seh 30 gegen 40 aber nich mehr....


----------



## ZLxBk (26. Dezember 2011)

also 40 FPS = flüssig... mir komtms langsamer vor xP vllt wegen der größe  
Ich muss aber sagen tolles teil ^^ ich berichte weiter sobald es wieder etwas gibt.



Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal schreiben und anregungen geben wie und mit was ich den monitor testen soll/ kann?


----------



## KaroKrug (27. Dezember 2011)

über 6 ms ist auf jeden Fall zu langsam wenn du zocken willst - ich kenne das Teil aus dem Büro meines letzten Jobs und finde es als Arbeitsgerät echt gut (für Grafiker) der ist halt extrem schön, was diese ganzen Ergonmie Einstellungen angeht - aber Zuhause stellst du Dir den dan eh einmal auf dich ein und dann bleibt erso stehen - und beim zocken wirst du auch keinen vertikalen Moni brauchen..


----------



## ZLxBk (27. Dezember 2011)

ist mir klar, ich habn auch wegen dem test von Prad.de gekauft.

Ich stell den einmal ein und dann steht der. 
Aber ich will wissen, wie ich den testen kann.

Also was kann cih tun, um den zu testen auf darstelung und reaktionszeit ^^


bisher was ich beurteilen kann stimmt der test von prad.de

Die hintergrundbeleuchtung scheint unten leich bläulich durch, aber das stört nicht, außer man achtetganz genau drauf...
z.B. Elder Scrolls zocken, und durch schwarz dfunkle höhlen laufen, dann kann man das leicht sehen ^^

Sobald man sich an das bisschen gewöhnt hat fällts net auf, sollte als kompromiss machbar sein für 27" gaming monitor.


Kann mir einer sagen was Banding ist? Steht im test von prad ^^


----------



## conspiracy (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Kann jemand von euch den _Philips 273p3lphes_ mit einem  ASUS VE278Q vergleichen, also ist die Farbwiedergabe bei beiden ähnlich ? 
*
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/75420-zlxbk.html@ZLxbK

Kannst noch bisschen mehr deine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit uns teilen ?

MfG, conspiracy


----------



## ZLxBk (29. März 2012)

Ich habe bisher eine ganze Menge zu tun gehabt. Arbeiten, Prüfungen und restliche RL. Ich werde aber in den nächsten Tagen (oder auch 2 Wochen) ein Review verfassen, habe den monitor nur mit allen Ecken und Winkel in etlichen Dingen getestet. Kaufempfehlung gebe ich jetzt schon, details gibt’s später Liebe Grüße 
ZLxBk


----------

